# favourite natural routine



## jon1234 (Dec 12, 2009)

post up your routines that YOU have had best results with as a totally natural lifter, im interested to see what people are using naturally and what they've had really good gains from.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Dips have helped the chest a lot

Hyperextensions before deads are killer bro'

Lunges are awesome


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I train several different ways over a long period of time as my goals now aren't primarily bodybuilding, and I have several routines/ways to train that I find good for different goals. Most productive bodybuilding focused routine is this kind of thing:

Mon - Traps, Delts, L Back, Abs (deadllift day)

Tue - Arms, Calves

Thu - Legs, Forearms

Sat - Chest, Back, Neck

Just two exercises per bodypart (always at least one compound movement), 3-5 working sets each exercise. Rep ranges, and sometimes exercise order, changed every six-eight weeks. Rest between sets as little as possible but always not until breathing and focus for the next set feel ready. On most exercises slight emphasis on the negative and a controlled but explosive concentric.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

DC Workouts.

Strength has shot up, lifts increasing every week.

All is good!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Incline chest press followed by supersetting to cable flys has worked well to get my chest out


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

drop sets on lat raise gets my dels burning and they have grown quickly (for a natty) and got stronger week after week. I use the lat raise machine so its easy to knock the weight down each time I reach failure. Gets intense!!


----------



## jon1234 (Dec 12, 2009)

are most of you favoring each body part once a week or twice?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

TBH I'm always asking myself this same question and I'm not sure myself as I havent been training long enough to know what was beginner gains and what actually worked best...


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

chest & biceps

legs & lower back

off

Back, rear delts & traps

shouldres and triceps

off

repeat

this works best for e, everything gets done every 6 days


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I was only natty for a fortnight so l'm out.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

natty or not training doesn't differ massively, just less volume. most people train exactly the same - hard and heavy whether natty or not


----------



## jon1234 (Dec 12, 2009)

see im not sure if i agree with the theory that natural or not you train the same just with less volume. body part splits and a once per week mentality came about with the use of steroids as tehy keep you in an anabolic state for a much longer period of time. i can't find any studies/scientific evidence that states that your body is in a state of elevated protein synthesis for longer than 36 hours after resistance training if you are natural. hence why bodybuilders of old before steroid use was prevalent used to train the same body part 2 or 3 times a week. this is only theoretical and people respond differently but i've always trained each body part two times per week, im just interested in seeing what others do and have had good gains off of totally naturally.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Brilliant routine I use at the minute.

Monday: Chest and Back... 3 or 4 exercises for each. All isolation exercises.

Wednesday: Shoulders and Arms... 3/4 exercises for shoulders, 2 exercises for triceps, 2 exercises for biceps and 1 exercise for forearms.

Friday: Compounds... Clean and Press, Flat Bench Press, Deadlifts and Squats.

Every exercise gets 3 sets with the weight increasing each set. No set amount of reps.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Personally I have had most sucess with relatively high volume workouts. For example I did chest (upper focus) yesterday and this is how it went:

Incline Bench : 5 Sets 8-12 reps each (80kg, 90kg, 100kg, 90kg, 80kg) and One Pump set 15 reps 60kg

Dumbell Pullovers: 4 Sets 12 reps (35kg)

Upward Cable Flies: 5 Sets 12 reps (27.5 each side)

Machine Press: 5 Sets 12 reps (85kg 1st, 95kg for the other sets) and One Pump set 20 reps 55kg


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Rippetoe starting strength or a push pull legs.

Simples.


----------



## jon1234 (Dec 12, 2009)

im thinking of doing a push/pull split but im gonna add in some undulating periodization, ive never periodized before at all ive nearly always worked out in the 5-8 rep range but im gonna do this

day 1 push

squat

bench

shoulder press

tricep push down

day 2 rest

day 3 pull

deadlift

bent over row

lat pull down

bicep curl

day 4 rest

day 5 repeat from day 1.

so im gonna focus on main compound exercises

and then im going to be using the following rep ranges for each exercise, 3 x 15 push, 3 x 15 pull, 4 x 10 push, 4 x 10, pull, 5 x 5 push, 5 x 5 pull then back to 3 x 15 with slightly increased weight from before every 8 weeks or so i will take 1 week off for strategic deconditioning, thoughts?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

When i first started training properly we would do 3 sets of each exercise starting with the heaviest possible, made great gains training like that.


----------

